# [App]New Rootzwiki Free Version Application



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

The Android Market has not updated yet so I figured I would share the free version here.






































Download:

Removed, it is no longer supported since vBulletin bought forum runner.

Tell us what you think of the new look!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Feel free to post this version in the roms.


----------



## wernotw (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Zolokar (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome look!


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## stlouie65 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, will give a try


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for everything! Rootzwiki FTW!!


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I had no idea we could change the color scheme! no mas blanco!


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice work with the theme. Not too crazy about the light blue highlights though.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Wanted to drop you a quick note to let you know that the new app doesn't appear to let you "favorite" forums. I can favorite a thread by going into the Android menu but the subscribe/favorite feature is missing when you try to do a thread.


----------



## lunacie (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice! Using it for a couple of days now, found one problem so far: when attempting to access Droid 3 Developer forum I get the following error:

"The remote server sent an unknown response. This could be a result of the forum software plugin being outdated or having a conflict."

Keep up the good work!


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Not able to upload a pic from gallery (popup about app crashing).


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

aptraum said:


> Wanted to drop you a quick note to let you know that the new app doesn't appear to let you "favorite" forums. I can favorite a thread by going into the Android menu but the subscribe/favorite feature is missing when you try to do a thread.


Having the same problem. Can't favorite forums.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

Proper screenshots please.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

salem said:


> Not able to upload a pic from gallery (popup about app crashing).


Anyone else not able to upload images from the gallery using the app?


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

aptraum said:


> Wanted to drop you a quick note to let you know that the new app doesn't appear to let you "favorite" forums. I can favorite a thread by going into the Android menu but the subscribe/favorite feature is missing when you try to do a thread.


I also am having this problem.

Another thing, when clicking a link in a post (to a rootzwiki thread/post) it opens in the browser NOT the app. Is this by design or just overlooked?

EDIT: I can favorite a thread but not an entire forum...

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL
running Hexen


----------



## mjwhitta (Sep 12, 2011)

I constantly get "The remote server sent an unknown response. This could be a result of the forum software plugin being outdated or having a conflict." whenever I click on a thread. I've tried clearing data/cache and even reinstalled, still having same problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Question about the app. I just paid for the donate version because this site is the best android site on the internet but how do I get to see my followed forums under subscribed? I see my subscribed topics but at the top of subscribed when I click forums it tells me I have none and to go to a forum and hit menu then favorite but that isn't an option.


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 14, 2011)

Where can I download the splash screen wallpaper for my phone?


----------



## Ezun (Jun 14, 2011)

I just tried both the free and the paid app and have gotten the same error: "The remote server sent an unknown response. This could be a result of the forum software plugin being outdated or having a conflict."

how do we notify the RW team?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

> I just tried both the free and the paid app and have gotten the same error: "





> The remote server sent an unknown response. This could be a result of the forum software plugin being outdated or having a conflict."
> 
> how do we notify the RW team?




We're aware of the problem. The Developer is currently working to solve the issues and we hope to have it up and running again as soon as possible. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah ok. I'm glad I read this. I was wondering what was going on. Thanks for looking into it


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

It's still not working!


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea whats up with the app? Needs a fix ASAP


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

They will not work at this time, they have been shut off due to errors.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

tapatalk works


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

moosc said:


> tapatalk works


That's strange - I wonder why it works through that portal and not the Rootzwiki specific one?

(Note: I'm not busting anyone's chops - you guys do a great job here! I was just curious for myself)


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/forum-13/announcement-12-forum-runner-issues/

Maybe this will help you understand.


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Idopa! At least makes sense now.


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank god Tapatalk still works. I hate using the browser rootz version on my phone.


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Just bought the new paid app, loving it, great opportunity to support these guys

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

Wait, the app is working for you? Mine is still down


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

ldopa said:


> Wait, the app is working for you? Mine is still down


You have to re download it from the market they uploaded a new 1. Gotta pay for it again but I don't really have a problem supporting the site.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## koolaide (Dec 27, 2011)

Jiibus said:


> You have to re download it from the market they uploaded a new 1. Gotta pay for it again but I don't really have a problem supporting the site.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I paid for the new one but I can't seem to get it installed on my NS4G running ICS nor can I install it on my Transformer tab..

Any ideas?


----------



## gmaniax (Dec 26, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ThC23 (Jul 27, 2011)

So the Free version is still not working? I have uninstalled and installed and nothing.


----------



## TRDRACER21 (Jan 3, 2012)

How do I get notification to my phone when someone replies or when someone updated there post I can't figure it out!!!! Help!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

B16... Thanks.. Well worth it. Appreciate it. I have the market $ version. Love it. Don't see a feedback area though so will leave this here.

a way to leave "thanks" (other forum app called it like, or vice versa) is fantastic and can clog up threads less, at least to a degree... new app doesn't have (nor for other forums) but if pressure could be put on it would be cool. Jell, maybe that was breaking fr.

________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone else have the issue where you can "favorite" a forum?


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

Just bought the paid app on the market


----------



## sosoco (Jan 8, 2012)

very nice tool


----------



## willstilson (Jan 12, 2012)

agreed


----------



## Tre-boR (Jan 8, 2012)

There's no download







>_>

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## desiretouchpad (Sep 16, 2011)

the add free app wont load anymore ,was fine a few days ago ,have cleared data and all that stuff but still the same.

never mind reinstalled and its working again.


----------



## RoxAbout (Aug 15, 2011)

Not so sure about free version problems....
But I have the paid version and the market says its d/l'ng but never does and the d/l just sits there...









device info
samsung vibrant
rom: Doc's v5 ICS also tried AOKP M4 and ICS Passion none will download the paid app
kernel: Glitch Icy v14 , stock AOKP , kiss v3
FFC Mod v2


----------



## cdmta (Dec 18, 2011)

cannot download the app. halp?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

RoxAbout said:


> cannot download the app. halp?


What error are you receiving?


----------



## bombadier (Oct 9, 2011)

Can someone post a working link to the app?


----------



## RoxAbout (Aug 15, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Are you using TitaniumBackup to restore the Play Store's data between ROMs? Can you download other paid apps?
> 
> What error are you receiving?


I have several paid apps..xda..rom manager..titanium backup amongst others...they all load/download just fine. the rootzwiki app says starting d/l and just sits there nothing....then when i open back to market...its sitting there says d/l'ng but it never d/ls... no error messages...


----------



## 04civicon20s (Jul 5, 2011)

b16 said:


> The Android Market has not updated yet so I figured I would share the free version here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link Is dead, any mirrors?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

04civicon20s said:


> Link Is dead, any mirrors?


I just downloaded it from the OP...???

Edit: but here try this... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27532939/RootzWikiFree-release.apk


----------



## bombadier (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting but I cant get it to run,keep getting a cant connect error...................


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

bombadier said:


> Thanks for posting but I cant get it to run,keep getting a cant connect error...................


Hmm that's weird. Could always buy the app in the Market *ahem* Play Store! ;-)


----------



## sonarchist (Apr 11, 2012)

Yup.........sadly, server error message.









Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

This app has been depreciated. The new app can be found below.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkrwk.activity


----------

